# Hp 1510 deskjet printer issue



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi folks,

I just bought HP deskjet 1510 printer and took a print on Forever brand transfer paper & after printing I realize that all the ink is coming on my hands when I hold printed paper (hard copy of artwork)

Please let me know is HP 1510 suitable for Tshirts printing OR it's media paper problem? If its printer problem then what printer should I buy?


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

any update?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well there are a zillion posts about this stuff.
First of you need pigment inks. What does that printer use dye based or pigment inks ?

Second are you using inkjet paper or laser paper ? Double check. I had this happen once when I grabbed a laser transfer paper instead of inkjet transfer paper and printed on the inkjet.

Basically a Epson with pigment inks.


----------

